# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Χήνες χαρίζονται

## noamou

Παιδια χαρίζω τις χηνούλες μου, περιπου 9 μηνων, ζευγαρι. 
Το μονο που θα ηθελα ειναι να τις πάρει καποιος που θα μπορει να τις φροντίζει και να εχουν χώρο.




*Γωγώ έχω σβήσει το κινητό σου για να μην φαίνεται έτσι δημόσια. Όποιος το θέλει καλύτερα να το δώσεις με πμ κ να μην δημοσιευεις τα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία έτσι εύκολα!
Βίκυ*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θα ηταν πολυ χρεισιμο να ελεγες την περιοχη σου...

----------


## noamou

Ναι εχετε δικιο. Μενω Αθηνα αλλα οι χηνες ειναι Πορτο Ραφτη στην περιοχη Αγιας Τριαδας επι του κεντρικου δρομου Μαρκοπουλου Πορτο Ραφτη.

----------


## Alekos

καλημέρα!αν γίνεται να μοιραστούμε την απόσταση μπορώ να τις πάρω εγώ!!έχω είδη μια θηλυκιά.μένω αυλώνα!

----------


## noamou

Exeis pm

----------


## nikosmeselidis

καλησπερα..αν δεβ εχουν δωθει οι χηνες θα ενδιαφερονουν και εγω να τις παρω...ασχολουμε γενικως με τα ζωα και τα πουλερικα...τα εξοδα αποστολης δικα μου...

----------

